# Member location (FIXED)



## HJ (10 Jul 2010)

The member location has disappeared, is this going to come back?? Or are we going to have to look them up on the map to find our where there are if they ask for geographically specific advice but don't give a location???


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

The old map is not here - there's a new one for people to add themselves to.

Or you could ask Panter for the link to the old one, I guess?


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2010)

I must admit I noticed that you can't automatically see where someone lives ... I didn't realise how much I used it until it wasn't there.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Jul 2010)

summerdays said:


> I must admit I noticed that you can't automatically see where someone lives ... I didn't realise how much I used it until it wasn't there.



I agree Summer .. i'd rather see where people are rather than when they joined 

Simon


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

summerdays said:


> I must admit I noticed that you can't automatically see where someone lives ... I didn't realise how much I used it until it wasn't there.



+1; Half of the riders on the CC Ecosse rides were probably invited in individual threads and some times when you see somebody wanting general advice but there not too far from you, you can give more local advice.


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

This should be doable, I'll look into it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2010)

Duplicate thread - location now added.


----------



## HJ (7 Aug 2010)

Wayha, thanks Shaun


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2010)




----------

